# New Welsh birding workshops



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all, have launched some new workshops for this year, details as follows

First up is a new Red Kite Photography Workshops in Wales, this location based workshop will take place at Gigrin Farm, one of, if not; the best place to get up close and personal to these magnificent birds.










Full Details > http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/red-kite-photography-workshops/

-

and also I'm pleased to announce a Skomer Island Photography & Puffin Workshops

I'm sure everyone on here knows what a fabulous place Skomer is, one of Britain's finest island habitats with its enigmatic wildlife.










Full Details > http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/skomer-island-puffin-photography-workshops/

Cheers! :thumb:

drew


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Love the puffin, Andrew - now all I can think of, is Happy Feet 2.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Would love to do that if I lived local.


----------

